

Reverse Network Effects: The biggest threat to today's social networks - sanguit
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/22/reverse-network-effects-why-scale-may-be-the-biggest-threat-facing-todays-social-networks/

======
sanguit
Money Quote:

Reverse network effects often cause a large and thriving network to implode.
As a network scales, it’s ability to maintain a high signal-to-noise ratio is
the leading indicator of its usefulness. Networks can, in fact, scale very
well and prevent reverse network effects from setting in if they have:

Appropriate level of friction in network access and usage, that prevents abuse

A strong curation system that scales well with the size of the network

A highly relevant and personalized user experience

A democratic model for users to build influence

